# Mount Hamilton Ride



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Anyone interested in riding up Mount Hamilton this Sunday. Start at Berryessa Road, from where we usually depart for the Super Bowl ride. Going to start at 8:30-9:00AM. 

It's been a very long time since I've ascended Mt. Hamilton and usually takes me just short of two hours to climb.

CHL


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Wish I could but live too far away, too married, and too out of shape. However I would suggest if you have the time and have never done it before to descend down the back side and climb that, too. Just gorgeous back there.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

What jetdog suggest is fun....but makes for a very long day.
I've been wanting to do Mt Hamilton myself...but a couple ER visits have left me in poor shape...


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The back (east) side is much steeper than the west. They built the west side road to haul telescope parts up by horse wagon, hence the shallow grade. 

On the east side it's 2000' of climbing from the bridge over Isabel creek to the summit. That's the same climbing as the last climb on the west side, from the fire station/creek crossing to the summit. But on the east side it's in 4.2 miles vs 7 miles for the west. The east side is s steep technical descent with rocks and a cattle guard.

It can easily get over 100 degrees on the east side. The highest I have seen is 109. There is a spring with a spigot just below the mile 3 marker (painted on the road, you can't miss it). I would not drink from it but it's good for wetting down your helmet and gloves.

My idea of fun is to ride the west side, the east side, and then the last part of the west side again. Totals about 9000' of climbing. I used to see only a few riders on the east side but the last couple years it's become more popular.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It can get hot on Mt Ham. I've had to give my water to riders suffering from heat stress and out of water.

Lately there's been a 5 gal water jug on a table by the road at the fire station. I think there is water at the park after the first small descent, but that's early in the climb so you're unlikely to need more water then.

Mt Ham has a weather station: Current Values and Daily Highs/Lows at the 40" telescope, Vantage Pro

And also cameras: Lick Observatory, Hamcam #1 Current Image


----------

